# Advice



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

This is a picture of my upper layout iam thinking of either painting the outside or making rock molds paint them the glue them to the sides so it looks like stone wall going around. Anyother i dears would help to. Thanks Al. The second picture is when i just finished it. I add more stuff.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I would make it a girder. You can get 26 1/2” lengths from Scenic Express or you can make you own from scratch using styrene or 1/8” luan plywood.

O-SCALE GIRDER BRIDGE PLATE (1)-Scenic Express (sceneryexpress.com)


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok.thanks i take look at it


----------

